# White GT 18/55



## Mark Schloer (Apr 26, 2020)

My White GT 18/55 will not run with the air filter installed. And when I got it running without it. There is milky oil on the bottom of the air filter housing ?
Anyone know what could be causing this ?

thanks so much for any advice.

regards:
Mark


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Mark,

Milky oil is an indication of water in the oil.


----------



## Mark Schloer (Apr 26, 2020)

BigT said:


> Howdy Mark,
> 
> Milky oil is an indication of water in the oil.


Yes, I understand that part of it. What I don’t understand is why there is oil in the air filter housing . And quite a bit of it too.
And if I try to out the air filter in, it chokes it out and won’t run.
any ideas about that?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The air filter is clogged and this will choke the engine, and also will cause the sucking of the liquid into the housing through the hose that connects to the crankcase breather.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

White GT 18/55 usually came with a Briggs 18hp Vanguard engine. The air box on those seal really well from outside water. My guess is you're getting oil blow-by through the crank vent and the milky water contamination is from condensation forming inside the air box. Pull the air box and take a look while the engine is running to see if you're getting a lot of blow-by from the crank vent. You could coat the inside of the air box with a light layer of grease to cut down the condensation when it's parked, and that would help the air filter from clogging with milky goo, but that doesn't solve the problem of blow-by on a 27+ year old engine


----------



## Mark Schloer (Apr 26, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> White GT 18/55 usually came with a Briggs 18hp Vanguard engine. The air box on those seal really well from outside water. My guess is you're getting oil blow-by through the crank vent and the milky water contamination is from condensation forming inside the air box. Pull the air box and take a look while the engine is running to see if you're getting a lot of blow-by from the crank vent. You could coat the inside of the air box with a light layer of grease to cut down the condensation when it's parked, and that would help the air filter from clogging with milky goo, but that doesn't solve the problem of blow-by on a 27+ year old engine


so rings and/or head gasket ? 
probably a valve job too huh….
It’s a great little tractor, pushes snow to no end.
Thank you SO much for your assessment, I really do appreciate it 
Regards:
Mark


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Mark Schloer said:


> so rings and/or head gasket ?
> probably a valve job too huh….
> It’s a great little tractor, pushes snow to no end.
> Thank you SO much for your assessment, I really do appreciate it
> ...


Best deals going for overhaul kits is.....

*Lil Red Barn Power Equipment Supply*

Complete OH kit for a 16-18hp Vanguard V-twin usually runs about $200 from them. One of the best engines Briggs ever made.... They sell for around $2,400 new now days, so your engine is worth way more than the tractor.

Here's a link to the Briggs 303700 series (Vanguard) parts list with the Briggs OEM part #'s from the Resource Section of this Forum, if you want to go that route.....

Briggs Vanguard OEM Parts List


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Mark Schloer said:


> My White GT 18/55 will not run with the air filter installed. And when I got it running without it. There is milky oil on the bottom of the air filter housing ?
> Anyone know what could be causing this ?
> 
> thanks so much for any advice.
> ...


Overhaul..... easy peasy


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

kelley1 said:


> Overhaul..... easy peasy


SRT ( Standard Repair Time) on a V-twin is 8 hours out/in on the chassis. That also assumes you have a $500 set of Neway Valve Cutters, $100 set of precision bore gauges, $100 inch/lbs torque wrench, a $300 set of precision micrometers, and know how to use them. Define "easy peasy", because it sure as hell ain't cheap from the tool end if you're going to give any kind of warranty. It usually takes me about 45 minutes just to "measure" everything for wear limits. That includes valve guide bores ($100 bore gauge set) and the head/block with a precision straight edge ($100). Breaking the cylinder glaze, throwing a set of standard rings and gasket set in is probably what you have in mind for "easy peasy", it's sometimes called a "Hillbilly Rebuild". Those come with a "tail light" warranty..... Once you can't see the guys tail lights any more, warranty is up


----------

